# Silver Leaf Plant



## jcdeboever (Jul 18, 2016)

I have always been fond of this plant. Not the prettiest but interesting accent to a flower garden. Hard to photograph with all it's reflective quality. May try using a CPL next time, not sure how much it would help. Throwing it out here on a whim, I don't see it as a studio flower but was curious. Suggestions always welcome.


----------



## KenC (Jul 20, 2016)

No need for a polarizer - it looks like you nailed it!  I like the high contrast.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 20, 2016)

It looks fine there, but I have to admit, I would like to see a CPOL and IR version.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 20, 2016)

tirediron said:


> It looks fine there, but I have to admit, I would like to see a CPOL and IR version.


What are those?


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 20, 2016)

YIKES! That thing looks like it could have fangs!! Nice job!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 20, 2016)

oh wow!  nice detail!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 20, 2016)

Cool shot.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nicely done. I never thought of shooting "Lamb's Ear" in black and white....I'll have to give it a try as I've never been happy with my color versions. Again - a nicely done shot!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 20, 2016)

CPOL = Circular Polarizer; IR = Infra Red.  Both filters to achieve different effects.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 20, 2016)

Dagwood56 said:


> Nicely done. I never thought of shooting "Lamb's Ear" in black and white....I'll have to give it a try as I've never been happy with my color versions. Again - a nicely done shot!


Thanks. I didn't care for the color version one bit, even though it had purple blooms. I even hesitated posting this. Glad for feedback as I was unsure.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 20, 2016)

KenC said:


> No need for a polarizer - it looks like you nailed it!  I like the high contrast.





tirediron said:


> It looks fine there, but I have to admit, I would like to see a CPOL and IR version.





smoke665 said:


> YIKES! That thing looks like it could have fangs!! Nice job!





Braineack said:


> oh wow!  nice detail!





SquarePeg said:


> Cool shot.



Thanks


----------



## annamaria (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice shot


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 21, 2016)

annamaria said:


> Nice shot



Thank you


----------

